# 1980 Dasher Temp gauge not working



## frankclimbs (Jul 26, 2019)

So I just acquired a 1980 Dasher with a 1.5L Diesel engine. It was my grandpa’s car and sat for almost 20 years. I now have it running but I can’t seem to figure out why the temperature gauge is not working. Looking through the forum I couldn’t find a solution. I located the coolant temp sender and the wire attached is a yellow/red which seems to be correct. In one of the posts that I read it said there should be 10 volts to this wire when the key is on. Can anyone confirm this? Mine does not have any voltage. I am guessing this is my problem. I assumed that the wire was probably cracked somewhere and not getting the voltage it needed. But I did a continuity test and it appears to be good from under the dash to the sender. I haven't taken apart the cluster to measure on the back of the gauge yet. Hoping not to rip it all the way down if I don't need to. But happy to, if needed. So my question now would be what to try next? My fuel gauge works great as just some more information as many link the two. Is there a fuse or relay that I am missing? Any help that anyone can provide would be much appreciated. I am excited to get this car back up and running on the road.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I normally hate it when people reply with "get the manual" or some form of that, but, I will say - if you plan to hang on to this car, I really recommend getting a "Bentley" manual for your car. Mine has helped immensely working on Dashers over the years. I have learned a LOT from that book.

Having said that, I don't have my manual handy right now, but I bet it will have the answer you need.


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

Have you checked the sensor itself? The gauge? Could also be a relay or printed circuit. How is it behaving when it isn't working?


----------

